# Boat up Sand Bar West Bay?



## Creed45 (Aug 13, 2012)

Seems like I have heard there is a shallow sand bar in West Bay, maybe around Moody Gardens, that folks boat up to and hang out. Anyone have location or insight? Thanks


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

It's right in front of Moody Gardens in Offats Bayou, it's a twenty-thirty something year old beer drinking loud music raft up and float thing.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Gardens*

Are in Offats Bayou not W. Bay don't thinks any bars around except in the hotel


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

*Sand Bar*

If you go on a weekend you will no doubt be able to easily spot it given the boats anchored up on it...Sometimes there is even a makeshift water voleyball court set up...Its on your right if you are out in the bay directly in front of/facing moody gardens...Nice spot with smooth sand bottom. Have fun!


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

in offats bayou, across from teex. cant miss it on the weekend, just be careful where you cut across as there is a shallow reef between it and the channel, cut is about even with TEEX, check a chart before you go.


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*sand bar*

Ya.. it can be an ok time.. lol

Anyone see there boat ?? I am in the top pic - kinda bottom right, teal bimini


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't you pretty much do that in about 75% of West Bay? LOL


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lots of fun to hangout there, especially if you go with a group of friends/boats

Pic may be small but you get the idea of where its at. Park anywhere where the white line is or close to. Watch out for the reef tho, its shallow if you dont know about it


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like fun! That would be a long boat ride for us.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I see me and my boat in those pics. I'm well out of my thirties so there are a bunch of us old farts there as well. Good times for all, sometimes need to shield the little ones from some activities, but generally good clean fun. Sundays are the days to go.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I caught one of my PB trout on that point just to the east. Also hooked a tarpon in the channel right by the party spot. More than just beer, boobs, and boats that like to hang out there!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Pattillo said:


> Sundays are the days to go.


 I've never understood why Sunday was the day to party...sure can make for a miserable Monday! :spineyes:


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

Reynolds4 said:


> I've never understood why Sunday was the day to party...sure can make for a miserable Monday! :spineyes:


Monday's are miserable as is...might as well be hung over.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

SpookJr said:


> Monday's are miserable as is...might as well be hung over.


Yep.......


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

The sandbar!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Reynolds4 said:


> I've never understood why Sunday was the day to party...sure can make for a miserable Monday! :spineyes:


"Sick" days.  :cheers:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I can see " Long Reef" too.......thanx for the photos


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

So who's going out there this weekend? Gonna head out tomorrow afternoon for little bit. White scarab 302 then CCA banquet after the fun time for more fun time.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Surely someone has some weekend sandbar pics to post!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Great day for it, sorry no pics


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lots of folks to the the "sandbar" restaraunt around the corner has live music too.


----------

